# Connect computer parallel port to USB printer?



## drc1 (Jun 19, 2007)

I have some DOS applications that insist on printing to a parallel printer port. However, my new printer only has USB. Where can I find a cable that can do this? (There are lots of cables that connect the computer's USB port to a parallel printer port but I need the reverse.) Alternately, are there any drivers that can fool the DOS applications into thinking that they are printing to a parallel port when they are actually printing to the computer's USB port.

Windows 2000 & XP

Thanks,
Don Culp


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

If it's a desktop computer, a better solution to the problem is a PCI to Parallel adapter card.

That would furnish an actual Parallel port and you then wouldn't have to 'fool' anything. I bought some at NewEgg about a month or two ago for about $10 each.


----------



## drc1 (Jun 19, 2007)

Alex --

My computer already has a parallel port. The problem is that the printer only has a USB port. So I need a cable (or some kind of adapter) that will connect the computer's parallel port to the printer's USB port.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Oops, my mistake.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There is no such cable AFAIK.

Are you booting to MS-DOS, or running these applications in a command prompt under Windows? You might consider something like DosPRINT if you're running in Windows.


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

Here's one 
http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=99110&C=Maplin&U=SearchTop&T=PARALELL&doy=19m6


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Wrong direction, that converts USB to parallel, not parallel to USB.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Look at these???

http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/Best/dos-lpt-file.html


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

JohnWill said:


> Wrong direction, that converts USB to parallel, not parallel to USB.


OOps


----------



## wayward_1 (Jan 23, 2008)

I have never used one of these so I can't vouch for whether or not it works but the manufacturer claims that it does what you are looking for. http://www.epapersign.com/parallel2usb/


----------

